# Suggest Some good rechargeable batteries for Nikon Camera.



## vinit659 (Feb 27, 2015)

please suggest me some good rechargeable batteries for Nikon L110.
my cam drains batteries very fast so need batteries which will last for atleast  200 shots.


----------



## nac (Feb 27, 2015)

When I bought, many suggested eneloop 2000 mah batteries. But I don't think it is any better than the one came in the bundle "camelion 2100mah" after using it for 3 years. Uniross hybrio was also good, I heard. Sony 2500 mah is also popular. See which one fits your budget and get the one you want.


----------

